# Takemitsu



## richiekidz (Jan 9, 2009)

Does anyone have any information about Toru Takemitsu's choral and vocal works?


----------



## Herzeleide (Feb 25, 2008)

Try:

Peter Burt, _The Music of Toru Takemitsu_, (Cambridge, 2008).

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Music-Toru-...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1231943149&sr=1-1


----------

